# Low Potassium



## ThatsWhatSheSaid (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone have issues with low potassium? 

My potassium is repeatedly low so I was put on a prescription supplemental in the fall to correct it. Then it tested low again about a month ago so my general practitioner put me on a liquid form of the prescription supplement and re-tested me. I just got the results of the test back and I'm in the 'normal' range, but still concerned. The normal range is 3.6-5.2.

The test I just got back had me at 3.6. My primary care doctor doesn't seem concerned and thinks it is due to the crohns. I am a little disconcerted just because in addition to these prescription supplements, I consume potassium rich foods and supplement with magnesium (because that is what helps you to utilize potassium properly). 

I just find it alarming with all of the excess efforts I am making, I am still barely scraping by with a 3.6. Has anyone experienced any issues like this?


----------



## Jennifer (May 25, 2012)

Not with potassium but definitely with others like iron, B12, folic acid and vit. D. Its mainly an absorption issue with me as I've already had a resection and have very mild inflammation. You may be dealing with some inflammation yourself and perhaps when that's under control a little better you may see your numbers go up. Scar tissue can also affect absorption. Do you know if you have some scarring that may be affecting your levels?


----------



## David (May 25, 2012)

Unfortunately, potassium deficiency in people with Crohn's Disease isn't uncommon.  We have a pretty good wiki entry on it which you may want to check out.  The references may give you additional reading that could provide insight.

I hope it helps a little


----------



## violetenvy (May 25, 2012)

I am currently having issues with low potassium and my magnesium is low.  I had blood work done this past Monday when I was getting my Remicade infusion and my potassium level was 2.4.  They gave me two bags of potassium through my IV and told me to take 20mg of potassium a day for two days and went back for more blood work.  Yesterday my potassium level was still under 2 and magnesium also low.  GI nurse told me the doctor said he didn't know why it was so low as my diarrhea hasn't been excessive.  Taking extra potassium and magnesium and getting more blood work next week.  

Hoping it improves because my legs have been swelling and have been getting bad headaches almost everyday.  It sure wasn't very comforting to hear the doctor didn't know why it was low!:yrolleyes: 
Saw on here that inflammation can cause absorption issues and will bring that up when I talk to the doctor Tuesday.


----------



## Grant (May 25, 2012)

I've been told I've got low Potassium as well. It was news to me TBH. I will read the wiki link with interest. 
Edit to say after reading the link a lot of it makes sense, I was hospitalized the 3rd week in April with a severe infection & my heart was racing (Arrhythmia) & I was hooked up to a monitor for 48hrs. And I had episodes of it again during my recent surgery when they told me I had low Potassium. I will be asking my Gastro Specialist some questions about this next friday. 
Rgds
Grant


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid (May 25, 2012)

I'll definitely be looking into the wiki about the potassium issue. Violet, do you know for certain that the headaches and leg swelling are related to the low potassium? I haven't seen anything relating swelling to low potassium. Just would hate for it to be caused by something else that has been overlooked.

...Ehhh. I just have such a hard time wrapping my head around the idea that with the large quantity I am putting into my body, almost all of it is being rejected. It is just a frustrating feeling. But I guess if my crohns is not under control then maybe that is what the issue is.


----------



## wolfem (May 27, 2012)

YES!  I have been struggling with low potassium and sodium since my surgery and now I always have heart PVCs all the time.

I'm not even flaring and I both values are always low.  I think one value went up one time.


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid (May 27, 2012)

I have PVCs too. Almost daily. But I don't think my lowest levels recorded would necessarily warrant that. I actually had an EKG and a 24 hour holter monitor, during which I of course had no issue. I did have quite a lot of tachycardia...but with panic disorder that isn't really unusual. It did lead to testing for a adrenal tumor, which came back negative last week (yay!). Are you on any meds for the crohns currently wolf?


----------



## wolfem (May 28, 2012)

You were tested for an adrenal tumor?!  Me too!  I know its ridiculous I sound excited--just glad I'm not the only one.  They still are looking for other tumors right now...

Anyway, my doctors don't want me on any meds for crohn's because they say its in remission from all the imaging and blood work.  I don't have any D except very rarely and every once in awhile I don't digest food very well but that's about it.  That is why they have been looking for another underlying cause.  Very stressful.  I just hope my hormones start to balance out soon so that I don't have to have any more tests!  I think my cortisol went down but my insulin growth factor is still super high.  That is a mystery.

I have a panic disorder too and at times, tachycardia.  I've also had the halter monitor, EKG, stress test and eco (last year).

-Mary


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad I'M not the only one!! I was tested for a pheochromocytoma. What are they all checking you for? The doctor (primary care) mentioned doing the stress test but he did not seem too concerned about the pvcs since the holter didn't show anything. I kind of think that he perceives me to be exaggerating....probably because of the panic disorder. I sometimes have a hard time getting my doctors to take me seriously because of that. And I usually preface anything I say with, "I know I have panic disorder but..." because I am aware of the role that plays in many of my health issues and cognizant of the fact that truthfully sometimes I can't tell if I had the problem or the panic first, you know? Because once I recognize a problem, I go into panic...but if I am panicking that can cause the problem. I was so happy to read your response. 

I'm not really sure how to proceed in my own situation, as my crohns is definitely not under control. D isn't my biggest problem, but I think that my sense of what I consider to be 'normal' is also very skewed from all of the years of having issues. I am terrified of going on a 6mp, which is what my GI said is the next step. The side effects include a quickly fatal cancer and the signs to watch for? Are all general crohns symptoms. How would I ever be able to tell anything apart? And with the panic I feel as though this could be disastrous. Then on the other hand, I would like to have children in the next few years, and everyone has stressed the importance of being in remission when you get pregnant. So I don't know what to do. And I realize that I need to go in and see my GI doctor about all of this. He is wonderful. But he doesn't want to keep putting me on prednisone if I keep falling back into being sick. I feel okay right now. But I that is because I have vicodin for the pain. So obviously the pain is somewhat manageable with meds, but vicodin piques my anxiety. I don't like being in an even remotely altered state. Of course with the alternative being pain, I don't have much of a choice. I can't work with my pain and I have to be working.

My GI said in January that if I flared again he wanted to do the 6mp and put me on short term disability. He said he understands my concerns with the 6mp and that I need to personally weigh my symptoms with the consequences of the medicine and decide what is best for me. He is wonderful (did I say that already?). Anyway, I keep trying to hold out because I feel that a lot of my flaring may be stress induced. But I picked up a second job in January (so I work full time as a paralegal and part-time as an assistant manager at the mall) in order to help pay my medical bills (in hopes of somewhat reducing that stress). Ehhh....what a lot of tattering huh? I didn't really say much. I should get back to work. I would love to chat more though. What do you do for work? Is your work accommodating when you do have issues?

I hate to imagine anyone else going through any version of what I go through, but at the same time it is nice to know that I am not the only one out there. It can be really overwhelming no matter how good I may be at putting on a brave face.

Michelle


----------



## wolfem (May 29, 2012)

I hear ya.  My doctor thought I had a pituitary tumor (acromegaly) or adrenal tumor and is puzzled by my abnormal hormone values especially the IGF-1.  Its supposed to decline as you age and mine is way above normal.  My shoe size is a little big too.  lol.  It actually has some benefits but not if its too high your organs, feet, hands and jaw can grow--very rare syndrome.  In fact, if you have digestive problems and are not absorbing, the IGF-1 is supposed to be low!  My blood work makes no sense at all and neither do my symptoms so nobody knows what is wrong with me.  At any rate, two of my doctors who aren't endocrinologists thinks my body might be compensating from the gastritis and is releasing it to repair damage or get over that strep infection issue.  The problem is there isn't a whole lot known about IGF-1 except that 90% (how accurate?) of the time if its high, it indicates a pituitary problem which can also cause digestive problems. Or, in very rare instances a tumor elsewhere could be causing it to be high.  Those tumors can turn malignant I believe :/  Blood work for it next week!  That thought just sends me into a panic which is partly why I've been having so much trouble lately.

Nice to have a caring doctor, eh?  Glad you have one that listens to you... wait, does he listen or were you being sarcastic?  I can't tell (brain fog). lol. I'm sure that everything will resolve for you soon.  Have you had blood work done for vitamin deficiency?  Have you ever had a food allergy panel done?  I had a very extensive one and I'm allergic to over 30 foods.  If I avoid them I don't have as many issues.  Have you tried probiotics?  I take culturelle which works pretty good--helps me digest food.  I got my crohn's under control with ginger root in the beginning but I guess it doesn't work for everyone and probably isn't a good idea to consume too much of it; it has diuretic properties.  Wish I could give you better advice.

I think some people may not realize that illness might actually trigger the anxiety by chemicals being off in the brain to begin with.  Then its a vicious cycle after that (just my insight).  What came first is truly a mystery as well, eh?  Too much cortisol from stress will do damage too.  I completely understand why doctors think we are exaggerating or being paranoid.  However, I think anybody would--feeling the way we do.  Its best to be vigilant but not hyper vigilant.  I think there is always a balance that needs to be reached.  Finding that balance is half the battle, in my opinion. I got laid off from my job and been struggling to find an easy part time job.  I'm actually finishing up my bachelors in microbiology (go figure) and will be graduating in August. Hooray!  lol.  I've been told I should become a doctor but I think that's way too stressful and too much school!

Here I go rambling.

Nice talking to you.  Hope your job works out well for you.  Let me know how everything goes


----------



## violetenvy (May 29, 2012)

I just got home from the doctor after having more blood work done.  Potassium is almost back in normal range and magnesium is good now.  However, they found my protein level is low and that is what is causing the swelling in my legs. The doctor originally told me that the low potassium/magnesium could cause the swelling and I read it somewhere online as well (can't find the link now).  My headaches went away a couple days after starting the potassium/magnesium supplements so I really think that was related.  Now I just need to start stuffing my face with meat!! :lol:

Hope everything gets sorted out for you!


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid (May 29, 2012)

Thanks. How is the Remicade working for you? How often do you get it and how long does it take? Have you had any side effects? It's one of the Meds I'm looking into. I'm glad to hear your levels are evening out.


----------



## ChickensRule!! (May 30, 2012)

Yep, when I first found out about my crohns I felt so weak and faint that I could barely walk, so we went to emergency and I was hooked up to an IV because I was dangerously low in potassium and sodium. They thought It was because I couldn't keep any food down, so I'm not sure if I still am low


----------



## skippy111 (Jun 10, 2012)

Motts Apple Juice will give you 290mg of pottassium oer serving

Bananas are good for  potassium as is Apple Sauce.
I like to grab a nice bowl of apple sauce and add in one sliced banana and a hand full of blueberries...

Blueberries are good for the heart.

Poultry is good for potassium and fish..
If you are having problems with diareah, try some home made chicken soup with white rice.

whole grain cheerios with bananas is good...

high amounts of potassium can be found in apricots, brown rice, lima beans, and Garlic.

as for sodium, virtually all foods have it, even salt..


----------



## Irene3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep me to. As David said, it's not uncommon. Last few times in hospital I had to have IV potassium, and was on supplements, then I'd stop taking it, and need IV potassium again. So since mid last year I take the supplements regularly, and now it's normal.


----------



## spinnychick (Sep 5, 2013)

I was just rushed to hospital last week as an ecg showed heart problems, turns out it was due to low potassium.  Got a 6 hour infusion and my level only went from 2.4 to 2.5 so they admitted me and gave me a higher concentration in the iv and man oh man it burned.  I had tears streaming down my face the whole hour it took, it was a horrible experience.  I notice a couple of you mentioned adrenal tumors.  Why were you tested for those?  I go to see a nephrologist and an endocrinologist next week and the nephrologist mentioned something about my adrenal gland needing testing.


----------

